

PayPal releases Node.js framework, Kraken - bluepnume
https://github.com/paypal/kraken-js

======
SEJeff
Release the Kraken! Best old movie line evsr

------
contingencies
Interesting choice of name given their industry... this should not be confused
with the cryptographic currency exchange
[http://www.kraken.com/](http://www.kraken.com/)

